# Where can i get Malaysian Trumpet Snails?



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey all! I am new to this site  My math Teacher Showed it to me! Anywho I was wondering How/Where I can get malaysian trumpet snails in Vancouver BC? i have sand sub. and alot of debris in there. Thanks!  
-Jordan


----------



## aznfire888 (Apr 21, 2010)

pm Pat (mykiss)


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

i got mine from Patrick too ... he is my snail guy (and shrimp guy, and betta guy and ...


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Pat is just the guy, your one stop shopping. lol


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I pm'd him and he hasn't replied


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

he is quite busy at the moment. Give him a day or 2 to reply.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, Okay thanks


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

If Pat has none let me know I have a line of some.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

That Would BE AWESOME


----------

